# lanzar opti2500



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

here is my first ebay listing in a while thats audio related

(2) lanzar opti 2500

Lanzar OPTI 2500 Car Amplifier - eBay (item 160540733197 end time Feb-12-11 10:00:28 PST)

an oldschool BMX ive been trying to get rid of i just cant ride like i did when i was 13 lol

Mongoose Team Solution 20" alumunium very light BMX - eBay (item 160540405081 end time Feb-11-11 15:11:23 PST)

ill be listing quite a few more things in the next few days 
including 
jbl 2205b 15s
honda CRX
more woofers
audio control suff
and more


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

jbl woofers

JBL 2205 B alinco 15" woofer - eBay (item 160540778353 end time Feb-12-11 11:32:41 PST)


----------

